# A little guidance please



## DKGuthrie13 (May 26, 2012)

My name is Dustin and I just recently became a member of the AAPC. I am currently enrolled in the Medical Terminology and Anatomy classes and intend on taking the CPC prep class in order to take the CPC exam later this year. I have a few years of medical billing knowledge, mainly simple clerical work and data entry of patient information, diagnosis and insurance information. My goal is to find employment now while studying for the CPC exam and I am looking for some guidance. What type of position should I be looking for currently? Most jobs in this field require at least a certificate of completion in a terminology class, which I will have soon, but I was hoping to get some insight into what would be a good path for me to take. I just need a foot in the door. If anyone could help me here I would be forever grateful.  I am simply looking for guidance and knowledge on what route I should take.

Thank you,

Dustin K. Guthrie


----------



## ollielooya (May 26, 2012)

Welcome to the AAPC, Dustin.  As you are requesting a litte guidance, one of the best ways to start out is by searching past threads in the forum community.  Type in 'employment" or "foot in the door"  to your search function and it will bring up posts perhaps relating to your very request.  As you study for the CPC, you'll learn that you need to do the researching and the digging and the networking.  This is a good way to get started...You're in the right place.  Learn as much as you can from the prior posts and begin to apply that knowledge immediately.


----------

